# Bada OS-Antivirus-Programm?



## Core2 Quad (18. September 2011)

hallo leute, suche für mein Wave 2 ein Antivirus-Programm, bin stündlich im netz mit dem gerät und wollte mal schauen, ob es AUCH für Bada solch ein Programm gibt.

danke.


----------



## Ezio (18. September 2011)

Tu deinem Handy was gutes und belaste es nicht mit so einem Schrott.


----------



## McClaine (18. September 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Tu deinem Handy was gutes und belaste es nicht mit so einem Schrott.


 Endlich mal ein sinnvoller Beitrag von dir 
Bada ist doch reativ sicher, Phones allgemein. Bada basiert auf Linux, somit gibts eigentlich fast nichts was da was kaputt machen könnte 
Antivir Software macht´s erstens langsamer und 2. ist das niemals ein 100% Schutz

Antivirus for Bada on Samsung Wave? - Bada Apps & Games
"1st= if you keep connect your phone, be sure u connect only to anti-viruse containing pc...
2nd= nope, u dnt need anti-virus, spcly for bada,,, even symbian phone dnt get viruses, 
3rd= if u forcly instal anti-virus in ur bada, it will make ur phone tooo much slow that u will tend to throw it on wall..."


----------



## Joel-92 (18. September 2011)

Ich benutze auch ein Smartphone mit bada. 
Ein Virenscanner ist unnötig, da es nur wenige bada Geräte gibt und es deshalb für Viren-Programmierer nicht interessant ist, Viren für bada zu entwickeln.
So viel ich weis gibt es auch keinen Virenscanner für bada.


----------

